#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Planning & Project Management >  >  >  Project management templates - very useful

## msaad2

Project Management Templates for all phases of a project ! All in one rar file for your convenience...



Link : *[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
link




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]*See More: Project management templates - very useful

----------


## floriploiesteanu

All the best for you! Thank you!

----------


## alex73

Thanks!

----------


## c2h6

thanks you!!!

----------


## ItinxKruwl

Very usefull thanx a lot

----------


## gepeto

reupload please

----------


## jahangard

Dear friend 
the link did not exist

----------


## rumimallick

PLease reupload, the link is not working

----------


## rumimallick

Dear 

please upload again, i am not able to download from provided link

----------


## camiqmex

Hi

Please reupload, the link is not working 

Regards

----------


## kamulee

Hi contributor, please upload the file again. File not exist.

----------


## hp_logger

the file no longer exist. anybody can reupload it? thank you in advance.

----------


## saladinzzf

thank you!

See More: Project management templates - very useful

----------


## raj151857

file no longer exist. anybody can reupload it? thank you in advance

----------


## Kamil.Noor

can you reupload the file?

Thanks

----------


## endorphin

Can some1 please upload the files. Thanks

----------


## sahsa741

Could you please upload again? 

Thanks

----------


## Ayub

how can all those who have already downloaded, upload when their bellies are full and they are busy rubbing their round stomachs under a tree shade?

----------


## eftcat

pls send to eftcat@yahoo.com
Thanks,
eftcat

----------


## krep22

Hi,
Why don't somebody re-upload them?
Thanks

----------


## zero2lyn

could someone share again, please

----------


## irwansyah.muchtar

Please someone re-upload

----------


## rcraig61

Good afternoon,  Would anyone have these files somewhere on their laptop?  If you do could your please upload or send to me direct...  robertcraig61@gmail.com

Thank you in advance for your help.

----------


## mdjaved91

somebody please help in uploading new link...plsss. May god bless you.

----------


## rcraig61

I'm guessing no one has these files anymore.  :Frown:   If by chance somebody does have them could you please post to the group or send to my email and I will post to a file share.  Thanks in advance.

See More: Project management templates - very useful

----------


## emilygrey

> the file no longer exist. anybody can reupload it? thank you in advance.



Please share the file again.

----------


## Youba

Hello,
Can anyone re-upload it please or send it to abdelmottaleb.hamdi@gmail.com.

Thanks in advance.

----------


## mekkisam

Please help, share again!

----------

